# Funny Slingshot Cartoon



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*I found this funny cartoon about slingshots I thought the community would like it, it's a shame that slingshots don't get seen much in movies and tv along with video games with the exception of Bully Academy and a few other acceptions on screen and television. Unlike swords knives, bows and guns always seem to get more time on screen than the trusty slingshot. Maybe that might change in the future? **https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVediosQGXg *


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I remember the cartoon on the bottom. Smooooo!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a very informative instructional clip from a 60's TV show . " Andy Griffin Show "


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> I remember the cartoon on the bottom. Smooooo!


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> Here is a very informative instructional clip from a 60's TV show . " Andy Griffin Show "


*Thanks, bro but I want to see slingshots be portrayed in a more mature light I think the sport and hobby have matured and the bands have become more powerful. And so have the projectiles, thus to a certain extent, we haven't shed the Dennis the Menace image. *


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I personally like the fact that slingshots fly under the radar.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bob E said:


> I personally like the fact that slingshots fly under the radar.


You have a point there? :hmm: :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

crypter27 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a very informative instructional clip from a 60's TV show . " Andy Griffin Show "
> ...


What is your plan of action ?


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Floyd says Gomer changed a French guy's tires and the innertubes are like nothing he's ever seen before. Get over to the filling station and cut some tapers! See if Thelma Lou is busy for supper...

"behind the barn" :rofl:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Floyd says Gomer changed a French guy's tires and the innertubes are like nothing he's ever seen before. Get over to the filling station and cut some tapers! See if Thelma Lou is busy for supper...
> 
> "behind the barn" :rofl:


LOL :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bob E said:


> I personally like the fact that slingshots fly under the radar.


I SECOND THE HELL OUT OF THIS.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

All I said was h ell. Just to be clear haha.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> All I said was h ell. Just to be clear haha.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Cool Bro


----------

